# Advice on Nurgle colours



## ChaosSpaceMarineGuy (Jan 29, 2010)

I have been into 40k for a few years now and I'm more attracted to the playing part of the hobby than the painting aspect. I could never decide on a style of colour scheme I wanted. I've got a campaign coming up and I am tired of my CSM army being mismatched (a little bit of black legion and Red Corsairs) I also have some painted up as World Eaters (Bezerkers and Kharn plus a dedicated rhino), so I am seeking help as to a Nurgle scheme I like. Any thoughts an input is welcome (as long as it's appropriate). I am looking for a table top quality. Thanks in advance.k:


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Traditionally Nurgle uses grey, greens, browns and off-yellows, to be the colours of decay

Do you want your (Plague marines?) to match to the reds of the world eaters? If thats the case you could use scab red devlan mud and boltgun round the edges to try and show decay, and cracking of the outer ceremite, paint obviously decayed bits orange/ brown, Just an idea I have no idea if it would work


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Really there are no specific Nurgle colors, there are only states of decay. But you want a Nurgle themed army, I say go for broke and try the Death Guard


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

nurgle is a difficult colour pallette to get right, its much paler than most people are used to painting, its very bland and you have to almost paint badly, or you can try to simply rust up or add decay and age to normal marine colours. I generally paint very bright and vibrant or bright armies so i struggle with nurgle even though its the chaos power im most fond of.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

If Nurgle is new to you, the best bet is staying with the greens, start of with a dark green ( i start with Dark Angels Green) then slowely build up later and later greens, till you happy with it, for any flesh i use Rotting Flesh washed with Devlan Mud a also some reds and purples to add discolour, then i highlight with Rotting Flesh agin and slowly lighten up the highights till happy.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Well I personally am doing comission work for a guy who wants Nurgle themed Flawless Host plague marines (I know, Slanesshi and Nurglites?) I start off with some bleached bone and gradually make it look more filthy and dark with lots of sucessive washes.


----------

